# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Epic world drops

## Therioni

So I'm looking for a list of 75-80 lvl epic world drops

At the moment i only know one named Je'Tze's Bell


So if anybody knows more please post them here.


Ty

----------


## Aldun

There's something called wowhead. The one with as source "Drop" are world drops.

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

yes yes, WoWhead is the best place for gear,quest, and mob info.

----------


## alj03

You could try atlas loot also. (addon if you where wondering)

----------


## b3vad

there is not such thing as [epic]+[world drop]+[75 to 79]
its only 80
and you better to go raids for epics [bop] or [boe] 
cause world drops have extremely low drop rate

----------


## Andros

*Here's a list:*
_Armor_
Sash of Jordan
Wapach's Spaulders of Solidarity
Signet of Edward the Odd
Super Simian Sphere
_Weapons_
Namlak's Supernumerary Sticker
The Dusk Blade
Avool's Sword of jin
Krol Cleaver
_Other_
Zom's Crackling Bulwark
Spineslicer

Hope that's useful, because it took me some time to make it :]

----------

